# My new straight edge



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Broke down and bought a straight edge today. An 8ft, 2 pc outfit at Home Depot. $20. Don't know if I will ever need an 8 footer but I have two 4 footers at least. Haven't tried makeing them 8 ft yet. 
What a differance. I can route a straight edge as never before. 
I have found lately that if you don't have a straight edge to use as a bench mark you can not create a straight edge. Now I need a machinists square and I will feel all confident.
I might even use my straight edge to make some extra straight edges:laughing: Can you really ever have too many straight edges?


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I have one of those 8ft straight edges too. Well, it was straight until it was used to knock the icicles off of the house this winter. It's pretty useless as a straight edge now. I might have to pick another one of those in the near future.
Nick


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

you can never have enough straight edges, precision squares, bevel guides, and all that good stuff.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have one of those too, and your right, it is a handy tool. I have used the 4' + combo several times, so never say never. It comes in handy for a lot of different things. Haven't tried it on icicles yet. Hopefully wont have the chance for a long time.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Icicle knocker-offer? Would never have thought of that. If they were a little longer they might work as truck ramps.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

don't have a Hockey stick to knock the icicles down with?

must not be Canadian... :lol:


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

I have one of those too. Had for a long time and it was the best $15 I ever spent on a tool(yup bought a while ago)

Its the only way I rip down sheet goods. Lay the sheet on horses, mount the straightedge and rip apart with a skilsaw.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

jlhaslip said:


> don't have a Hockey stick to knock the icicles down with?
> 
> must not be Canadian... :lol:


 Not Canadian, but I love me a good hockey game, eh!


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Routed straight edges on all the boards for my bench top. They are glueing up real nice. Boy, could I use some more clamps.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I took my straight edge back to HD today. No problems, just decided to try the Lowes straight edge instead. HDs was 8ft (96") and it could only be clamped along the edge (with the 2 included little clamps). And the body was such that if you clamped it in the middle you could bend the profile thus ruining the straight edge.

Lowes is a 100", completely flat stucture with raised ribs for rigidity. Brand name is Swanson. You can clamp it on the edges or in the center. The included clamps are bigger and heavier duty. The straight edge itself feels a little bit heavier then the HD model.

Both models come in 2 pieces and are joined together by a piecs that slides in the channel of both pieces and is screwed into place. They appear to create a reliable straight edge over their full length although I have not tested this. I have mostly used the single 48" piece but I did use the full 8ft edge to trim the edge of my bench. 

Price for either one is $19.97. $21.?? including tax.

Just thought I'd share:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

just thought I'd chime in- I have the Lowe's Swanson model as well, and I really like it. I have a friend who owns a UHMW factory and I got a couple scrap pieces from him. I took the base plate off of my Ridgid Circular saw and drilled the holes to match, then, I put grooves on the bottom of the UHMW to match the raised ribs on the straight edge. This is my new saw baseplate. So, it rides on the straight edge "locked" into place with no room for wiggling. I cannot use it with both pieces locked together because the center clamp would be in the way, but... its not often I have to rip that far. Also, the c clamps that came with the straight edge are pretty junky- I got a pair of the Bessey Mini 4" clamps for <$5 and use those- much better.

jeff


----------

